# LS9 remote control capabilities



## Anonymous067 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it possible to control an LS9 console via computer, but not be controlling the same thing as the operator at the board? Example, will the board mirror the computer and visa versa?

I'm trying to figure out if one person can sit on the computer and mix the recording bus, while one sits at the console and mix the live house mix?


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes. Yamaha has a front-end called Studio Manager. You have to install a network driver and Studio Manager on your computer, and then setup your network. You can connect to the console via a regular network cable or with a wireless router. More details on that configuration process here.

The caveat is that there's no headphone output on the PC from Studio Manager. The user cannot hit Cue and hear through Studio Manager what the mix sounds like. Instead, you would want to have a discrete output from the mixer dedicated for your recording guy to preview the mix on, be it he's listening through headphones or through speakers in a isolated room.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 6, 2011)

Once you figure the whole Studio Manager thing out, you're looking for "Alternate View" (or something to that effect) in the menus. This will give allow you to select different channels and be totally independent of the console.


----------



## CanYouHearMeNow (Apr 13, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> Once you figure the whole Studio Manager thing out, you're looking for "Alternate View" (or something to that effect) in the menus. This will give allow you to select different channels and be totally independent of the console.


 
I am not sure. I have used an LS9 with the computer attached before. The problem we had was that if one person was on the board trying to adjust something, the computer would switch to that channel as well. There may be a special option for a separate mix, but for the same mix, it is not efficiently done.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 13, 2011)

CanYouHearMeNow said:


> I am not sure. I have used an LS9 with the computer attached before. The problem we had was that if one person was on the board trying to adjust something, the computer would switch to that channel as well. There may be a special option for a separate mix, but for the same mix, it is not efficiently done.


 
I'm not sure why you quoted me and started out by saying, "I am not sure." I AM sure. I don't remember exactly where it is, but it's fairly simple to find. It's something like View, Selected Channel, Alternate View, or something similar. I don't have my PC and really don't want to boot into BootCamp, install Studio Manager, etc. just to be able to tell you EXACTLY what to click.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 14, 2011)

bishopthomas is correct. There are two different channel views you can use. One window is something to the effect of Selected Channel, which follows every channel as the board op selects them. Another window can be opened named something to the effect of Alternate View or something like that, which remains static on a given channel until the person on the computer changes which channel they're editing, and this window will not follow any channels as the board op selects them.

Like him though, I do not have my laptop with me right now that has the Studio Manager software on it so I cannot tell you exactly what the view is called, but as soon as you see it in the list of all of the different windows you can open, it should make pretty clear sense.


----------



## metti (Apr 14, 2011)

There is also a SM option to disable layer and channel following between SM and the board. I forget where it is but I've used it a bunch of time to look at two layers on screen and a third on the board with a DM1k.


----------



## NickVon (Apr 14, 2011)

metti said:


> There is also a SM option to disable layer and channel following between SM and the board. I forget where it is but I've used it a bunch of time to look at two layers on screen and a third on the board with a DM1k.


 
I'm looking at it here, and under Toolbar > Windows > Selected Channel (are the options for "main veiw" this changes the selected channel for the board, and "Additional View) though i seem to have always found that when "additional View" is opened up it is 'locked" and no changes i make in it are held.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 15, 2011)

NickVon said:


> I'm looking at it here, and under Toolbar > Windows > Selected Channel (are the options for "main veiw" this changes the selected channel for the board, and "Additional View) though i seem to have always found that when "additional View" is opened up it is 'locked" and no changes i make in it are held.


 

Additional View is exactly what you need. If the changes you're making in Studio Manager are not affecting the console then you have lost communication between the console and SM. Resync and you should be fine.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Apr 16, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> Additional View is exactly what you need. If the changes you're making in Studio Manager are not affecting the console then you have lost communication between the console and SM. Resync and you should be fine.


 
Make sure you resync console to PC!


----------



## abegabor (Jun 9, 2011)

Anonymous067 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if one person can sit on the computer and mix the recording bus, while one sits at the console and mix the live house mix?




Hi. If you are still searching out answers, here's one.

If you are operating a show that only requires the use of one layer, for example, layer one, you can assign an input to layer one AND layer two. Then on one of the layers (layer one, for example) turn off the main left, right, or mono outputs. Make sure that all mixes are off that are used for stage monitors. Then for the recording decided on what mixes you wish to use and make them post fader. Those post fader mixes then go to the omni outs of your choice to the recording device, or use the digital outs. Now, the front of house live sound engineer uses layer one, while the other person uses layer two on the computer, independently of layer one. As for head phone monitoring for the computer based person... Share or use another omni out to a headphone amp and send the output signal to that omni out too.

With this setup, you are using the LS9 as two independent consoles. This can also be done for using the LS9 for front of house as well as monitor mixing on stage. 

There are some restrictions to this, but it can work well if you really want it to. Pick up a Motion Computing tablet and the second operator can go where ever they want.

Hope this helps and makes sense (since I'm typing this while exercising...)

Best wishes.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jun 12, 2011)

abegabor said:


> With this setup, you are using the LS9 as two independent consoles.
> .


 
Except that you are sharing preamps. Besides that, great advice. I do that for mon/foh sometimes.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use the dual layer config for house/monitors. It's extra work, but worth it for the independent EQ and dynamics.

TP Audio's LS9 Console File


----------



## Deleted member 13151 (Jun 27, 2011)

You might also want to look into the ls9 live mix. You need an IPad to use it but its much more hands on to control your mix... I use it for monitor mixing on stage but it might abe handy for your needs.

(also, its a real pain in th *ss to register at this website. the random question just plain doesnt work)

(also, first post!)


----------



## bishopthomas (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to CB, Hugoenco! I played around with the Stage Mix app and now it's the only reason why I want an iPad! I would also suggest the OP to check it out.


----------



## chausman (Jun 27, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> Welcome to CB, Hugoenco! I played around with the Stage Mix app and now it's the only reason why I want an iPad! I would also suggest the OP to check it out.


 
I showed someone in a venue with an M7CL that app and it made him start selling old sound gear to get an iPad! It worked well when we used it.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you can live with a touch-screen tablet instead of an iPad, have a look at AidFader, which is StageMix on steroids (and costs $150). AirFader - LS9 Control Software


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you used AirFader? How did you like it compared to Studio Manager or Stage Mix? I think $150 is too expensive when there is already free software available, but "that's just like [my] opinion, man."


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 4, 2011)

It isn't free if you are buying an Ipad just to use that program.


----------



## chausman (Jul 4, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> It isn't free if you are buying an Ipad just to use that program.


 
No, but it's $150 cheaper! So, you could get one with 3G or 2x the memory and use StageMix for the same price.


----------



## metti (Jul 5, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> Have you used AirFader? How did you like it compared to Studio Manager or Stage Mix? I think $150 is too expensive when there is already free software available, but "that's just like [my] opinion, man."


 
I don't think it is a fair comparison. Studio Manager is both powerful and free but it sucks on touchscreens since there are lots of little controls and Stage Mix is free but it doesn't do a whole lot. AirFader is touch friendly and super powerful. It is also the only option if that is what you need for your application and in terms of professional tools, $150 isn't that much if you can afford a several thousand dollar digital mixer. That is like saying a road case is too expensive because something came with a free gig bag.


----------

